

Show HN: Firo – Turn your thoughts into music (free iPad app) - akumpf
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/firo-music-maker-instrument/id905878913?mt=8

======
akumpf
Full disclosure: I'm the dev. Let me know if you have any thoughts/suggestions
:)

The app used to be a paid app that cost $20, but I decided to make it free for
45 days to open things up a bit. If you have an iPad and you like music,
please try it out and play around.

Also, there's more detailed info about the app here (it was previously called
Fiddlewax Pro). [https://fiddlewax.com/pro/](https://fiddlewax.com/pro/)

